# Midwest Crappie Shows Online



## russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Just wanted to let you know that we have added six more Midwest Crappie shows to www.myoutdoortv.com Remember, you can do these shows for free. Hope you enjoy.

Russ
www.midwestcrappie.com


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks, I watched the first batch and they were great.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks Russ always enjoy your shows!!


----------

